# Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?



## iguana57 (29. September 2010)

Hallo.. #h

Mich würde einfach mal so interessieren wie lange bei euch die Angel Lehrgänge dauern. ?

Ich mache zur Zeit einen Lehrgang in Petershagen und der dauert 10 Wochen. ( 2 mal dieWoche )

Habe gehört das das sehr lange sein soll.

Wie ist das bei euch so ?

LG


----------



## antonio (29. September 2010)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

kommt immer drauf an wieviel pflichtstunden es sind und vor allem auf wieviele tage der kursveranstalter dies aufteilt.

weiß ja nicht wieviel pflichtstunden bei euch sind .
im schnitt würde ich sagen sind es überall so 30-40.
da sind zehn wochen bei zwei mal die woche schon sehr deftig.
das sind ca 2 stunden pro kurstag.



antonio


----------



## karpfenalarm (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Bei mir ging das über 4 Samstage. Am 4. Samstag war auch gleich mit Prüfung. Ich fand das sehr angenehm. Es gab aber auch je nach Verein Termine wo man 2-3x die Woche hin muss, was aus beruflichen Gründen meiner Meinung sehr schwer sein kann.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Meiner ging knapp 2 Monate  (letztes Jahr Beginn 11. September, Ende letztes Jahr 1. November (Prüfung), ich feier heute also "1 Jahr Fischereischein!)
Aber wir haben echt ne ganze Menge gemacht, und auch Sachen, die nichts mit der Prüfung an sich zu tun hatten (Knotenkunde, reichlich Geschichten usw., aber am Ende haben alle bestanden). 
Waren dann meisten Freitags oder Donnerstags, und manchmal auch Samstags.


----------



## Forellensven (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

wie hatten immer Freitags Samstag und Sonntags unterricht..da waren wir an 2 WE´s und einem Sonntag fertig..dann waren 4 Wochen Pause und dann die Prüfung am vergangenen Freitag


----------



## micha84 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

immer montag und donnerstag unterricht und 2 samstage von 8 uhr bis 17 uhr das ganz 1 monat lang am ende hatte ich 37 stunden drauf und am 19. ist die prüfung


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Ich hab meinen Angelschein an einem Wochenende gemacht, das war dann aber von morgens bis abends.


----------



## e30Birdy (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Bei uns sind es 64 stunden, 2 samstage und sonst 2 mal die woche Montag und Mittwoch..


----------



## karpfen_angler95 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Bei mir sinds insegesamt über 60 Stunden, davon 30 Pflichtstunden, die auf alle Teilgebiete verteilt sein müssen.
Manchmal kriegen wir auch praktische Tipps, z.B.:
"Wenn ihr seht, dass das Fleisch Flecken hat, dann gebt's eurer Schwiegermutter" :q


----------



## e30Birdy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*



karpfen_angler95 schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds insegesamt über 60 Stunden, davon 30 Pflichtstunden, die auf alle Teilgebiete verteilt sein müssen.
> Manchmal kriegen wir auch praktische Tipps, z.B.:
> "Wenn ihr seht, dass das Fleisch Flecken hat, dann gebt's eurer Schwiegermutter" :q



Den gleichen tipps erhalten wir auch!!


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Meint Ihr mit Angellehrgänge Aufsichtsfischerpfüfung oder den normalen Angelschein?

Der Aufsichtsfischerkurs in Tirol geht 7 tage also ca 60 Stunden

Die Unterweisung dauert in 10 Stunden und danach giebts keine Prüfung und der Schein gild auch in Deutschland. :m

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE


----------



## iguana57 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Hi..

Also ich meinte den normalen Angelschein Lehrgang.


----------



## Bluna74 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

ich hab son speedlehrgang an einem wochenende(freitag, sonnabend, sonntag) gemacht, dann 10 tage pause und dann die prüfung...!

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## Kringo182 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Hallo,

bei mir von 1,Sept. 2010 bis Ende Februar 2011, und am 5.März Samstag Prüfung,,,,, so laaaaaaaaaange

Gruss :vik:


----------



## Red Twister (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Servus!

Das ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.
Da gibt es leider keine Reglungen.
Das es verschieden ist hat dann zum Nachteil, dass jedes Bundesland selber entscheiden kann ob der Fischreischein eines anderen Bundeslandes anerkannt wird.
Böses Beispiel ist Bayern.
Ich kam von Berlin nach Bayern und mein Fischreischein (mit Prüfung) wurde hier nicht anerkannt.
Als Gastangler war das kein Problem, aber ab dem Moment wo ich hier gelabt habe, zählte ernicht mehr.
Also durfte ich im Alter von 32 Jahren erneut meine Prüfung ablegen.
Somit habe ich jetzt zwei Fischreischeine auf Lebenszeit.
In Bayern ging er von November bis ende Febuar, jaden Samstag für drei Stunden.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Der-Graf (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

In NRW gibt es bekanntlich keine Lehrgangspflicht. Ich belege in meiner Heimatstadt Bonn dennoch einen, weil es mir als Greenhorn sicher nicht schaden kann. Der hier angebotene Kurs erstreckt sich über drei Samstage, jeweils von 10°° bis 17°° Uhr...


----------



## littleFisherman (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Hi,
ich hab meinen in Bayern gemacht und hatte einmal die ganzen Faschingsferien nen Intensivkurs. Dann 3 Wochen Pause und dann Prüfung. War ganz praktisch weil sichs nicht so lang gezogen hat 
lg
Manu


----------



## Schwarzachangler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Bei ist es ebenfalls ein Crashkurs, der am Montag begonnen hat und noch bis Freitag läuft.


----------



## derMaggus (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Hier in Berlin ist man zwei Wochenenden beschäftigt. Begonnen wird jeweils um 9 Uhr und enden tut das Ganze dann gegen 17:30Uhr. Bereits am zweiten Sonntag findet dann einzig die Prüfung statt. Somit ist man ziemlich flott durch!

Nun habe ich aus dem Bekanntenkreis gehört, in Brandenburg könne man die Prüfung auch online ablegen? Wie geht das und warum habe ich dazu bisher nix gefunden?

Ich muss leider gestehen, die Prüfung so lächerlich gefunden zu haben, dass ich es sogar auf einen Versuch ganz ohne Vorbereitung hätte ankommen lassen wollen. Online wäre mir da schon recht lieb gewesen, weil ich so die Zeit am Wochenende lieber hätte mit meinem Sohn verbringen können.


----------



## wusel345 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Ich habe meinen Schein 1978 gemacht, obwohl ich da schon 12 Jahre geangelt hatte (war damals möglich, wenn man seinen Bundesfischereischein vor 1968 o.s.ä. erworben hatte). Dauer: 4 Wochen, 2 mal die Woche a´2,5 Stdn, dann Prüfung. 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaber, dann fing die Lernerei erst richtig an und ich muss gestehen, ich lerne heute noch dazu.


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Bei mir in Hessen waren es 40 Stunden Samstag, Sontags dann 4 Wochen Pause und dann Prüfung.


----------



## Firehawk81 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

In Sachsen: 3 Wochenenden, Samstag immer von 9-17Uhr Sonntag von 9-12Uhr. Letzten Sonntag hatten wir dann einen Testprüfung. Wochenende darauf dann die Prüfung. Ist jetzt aber schon 16 Jahre her.


----------



## ibag 61 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Hallo, ich habe dieses Jahr in Erfurt an 7 Sonntagen von 9.00-13.00 Uhr den  Lehrgang gemacht, dann 4 Wochen Pause und dann Prüfung. Noch ein Tipp, man sollte sich vorher genau den Anbieter, Lehrgangsleiter anschauen und erfragen ob auch ein wenig Praxis vermittelt wird. Da gibt es nämlich riesige Unterschiede!!!!! Wenn du als Anfängerin wie ich noch nie eine Angel in der Hand hattest und dann 0- Praxis hast nützt dir die tollste Prüfung nichts, du siehst am Wasser einfach nur alt aus! Gut, dass es da Vereinsfreunde gibt, die einem helfen. Also Augen auf und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis prüfen.

Gruß von einer begeisterten Anfängerin#h


----------



## Fischotte (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

meiner dauert 1 Monat, 
Unterricht Montags, Freitags und Sonnabends, 
von 3 bis 5 Stunden!

dann ist Wurfprüfung 

und danach sind die Fragen dran!


----------



## bassproshops (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Bei mir war das auch fast 2 Monate...
Immer Dienstag und Donnerstag, jeden Samstag war praktische Wurfübung und dann Prüfung an einem Samstag D


----------



## beerchen (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Naaabend,
unser Kurs ging am 22. September los, teils einmal-  teils 2mal die Woche 2 Stunden. Der letzte Abend ist am 14 November und Prüfung, hab ich leider den letzten Termin bei uns bekommen, ist am 28. November.
Insgesamt haben wir 20 Stunden, sind aber keine Pflichtstunden da NRW.


ps: da ich so spät erst Prüfung machen kann, spar ich mir den Fischereischein für dieses Jahr. Gilt ja immer bis zum 31.12 und muss auch im November noch voll bezahlt werden  Was solls, kann ich länger für gescheites Gerät sparen


----------



## nureinangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*



beerchen schrieb:


> Naaabend,
> unser Kurs ging am 22. September los, teils einmal-  teils 2mal die Woche 2 Stunden. Der letzte Abend ist am 14 November und Prüfung, hab ich leider den letzten Termin bei uns bekommen, ist am 28. November.
> Insgesamt haben wir 20 Stunden, sind aber keine Pflichtstunden da NRW.
> 
> ...



War bei mir nicht anders mit dem Angelschein der nur bis zum Ende des Jahres gültig ist und trotzdem voll bezahlt werden muss.
Habs aber letztlich getan, so sinnwidrig das auch war, und den vollen Preis für 4monate spaß geblecht, da ich keine Lust zu warten hatte, und nicht genug Geld dabei hatte für den 5-Jahres-Schein, und zurückfahren und Geld abheben widerstrebte mir an dem Tag gänzlich.
Wieso hast du den nicht den 5-Jahresschein beantragt?
Weil du dann auch nur faktisch 4Jahre und 3-4Monate bekommen würdest?


----------



## beerchen (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*

Nabend, hier fehlt eindeutig so ein Kichersmilie 

Japp, hab leider den letzten Termin bei uns bekommen, sprich den 28. Nov. Das wären ganze 4 Wochen die ich dann noch (zum Jahrespreis) fischen könnte. Das spar ich mir. Und ja, ich werde gleich den 5 Jahresschein nehmen 

Aber so brauch ich auch erst im Jannuar die Spinnausrüstung kaufen und hab Weihnachten noch mit drin - €€€€€ :vik:


----------



## Fischotte (8. November 2011)

*AW: Wie lange gehen eure Angel-Lehrgänge so ?*



ibag 61 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe dieses Jahr in Erfurt an 7 Sonntagen von 9.00-13.00 Uhr den  Lehrgang gemacht, dann 4 Wochen Pause und dann Prüfung. Noch ein Tipp, man sollte sich vorher genau den Anbieter, Lehrgangsleiter anschauen und erfragen ob auch ein wenig Praxis vermittelt wird. Da gibt es nämlich riesige Unterschiede!!!!! Wenn du als Anfängerin wie ich noch nie eine Angel in der Hand hattest und dann 0- Praxis hast nützt dir die tollste Prüfung nichts, du siehst am Wasser einfach nur alt aus! Gut, dass es da Vereinsfreunde gibt, die einem helfen. Also Augen auf und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis prüfen.
> 
> Gruß von einer begeisterten Anfängerin#h




*
Hallo ibag 61*,

*hattet ihr denn überhaupt keine praktische Prüfung?
also bei uns wirds MORGEN eine (praktische) Wurfprüfung geben, aber vorher geübt wurde bei uns auch nicht, das wird dann alles morgen VOR der Wurfprüfung gemacht, son bisschen "werfen" üben!*
*bin echt mal gespannt wie die Prüfung dann verlaufen wird!*


----------

